

HN iPhone app? - kushsolitary

I was searching the app store for HN app but there were too many listed with this name. I dont know which is the offiial one (if there is any) or which is the best.<p>Your suggestions would be great.
======
RandallBrown
I don't think that there is an official one. I use iHackerNews.com and then
saved it to my home screen. It works quite well.

~~~
kushsolitary
Thanks for this. Just what I wanted :)

